# Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo ,#h

mal eine Frage an die "Alten".:m
Gibt es außer mir noch andere Angler,welche die Holger Menne Cormoran Coramid 3,90m, 2,25 Lbs fischen?
Es handelt sich um die 3-teilige Telerute mit Schieberingen.
Mal gespannt,ob diese Rute noch jemand kennt.
Ich gehe damit auf Zander,Makrele und Hornhecht.Lasst mal
hören.
Die Stöcke kosteten damals rund 400 DM.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Haste zufällig auch noch "Raketenposen", die du nicht mehr brauchst?

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste zufällig auch noch "Raketenposen", die du nicht mehr brauchst?
> 
> #h


 


Ich sagte doch,ich angel auf Makrele und Hornies.Was würdest du an meiner Stelle für Posen fischen?|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch,ich angel auf Makrele und Hornies.



Nix anderes?

Dafür würde ich wohl robuste "Fahrwasserbojen" nehmen.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Nix anderes?*
> 
> Dafür würde ich wohl robuste "Fahrwasserbojen" nehmen.:q


 


Doch natürlich,auch vorgebleite Buldos.|supergri
Kennst du auch die Ruten,oder nur die Zahnstocher?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Nö, da muss ich passen.#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö, da muss ich passen.#h


 




So ist das halt mit euch jungen Burschen. Was nicht ständig 
beworben wird,kennt ihr nicht.:m|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

|bigeyes|splat2:

Also Opa Jürgen . . . Von wann soll das Teil denn sein?


----------



## Tino (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste zufällig auch noch "Raketenposen", die du nicht mehr brauchst?
> 
> #h




Ich hab noch 2 grosse und noch 2 kleinere Raketenposen für  von dem Holger Menne.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|splat2:
> 
> Also Opa Jürgen . . . Von wann soll das Teil denn sein?


 



Ich gehe mal von 2.Hälfte der 90er aus.Ist Zeitgleich mit den Raketen auf den Markt gekommen.
Für mich selbst heute noch eine tolle Rute.Langer durch-
gehender schlanker Korkgriff und sehr dünner (grüner) Blank.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Naja Mitte der Neunziger gab es hier so langsam die ersten Ruten aus West-DE zu kaufen.
Internet war noch nicht und so kenne ich die älteren "Westruten" nicht. 
Sag mal Jürgen wie findest du die 7teilige Germina "Bolo" in 5,40 Meter?|rolleyes#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja Mitte der Neunziger gab es hier so langsam die ersten Ruten aus West-DE zu kaufen.
> Internet war noch nicht und so kenne ich die älteren "Westruten" nicht.
> Sag mal Jürgen wie findest du die* 7teilige Germina "Bolo" in 5,40 Meter?*|rolleyes#h


 



|kopfkrat Ist das jetzt eine neuere Ost-Rute?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ist das jetzt eine neuere Ost-Rute?




Ohohohohoho . . .#d

Die jungen Bengels.:q#d

Damit habe ich in den 80ern viel geangelt. . . . .|supergri#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohohohohoho . . .#d
> 
> Die jungen Bengels.:q#d
> 
> Damit habe ich in den 80ern viel geangelt. . . . .|supergri#h


 


In dem Segment muß ich passen.Habe zwar als vermutlich einer der ersten in "D" die Hardy Match,Carp und Spin Carbon-Ruten gefischt,aber meine eigentliche Liebe gehört
dem Meer.
Kann also im Süßwasserbereich nicht mehr mithalten,obwohl
ich in den 80ern sehr gerne auch mit der Schwinge gefischt habe.Damals hatte ABU ein paar nette Stöcke auf dem Markt.
Und die Shakespeare International war eine der ersten Matchruten von Qualität auf den deutschen Markt.Allerdings
noch eine Hohlglasrute zu deftigem Preis.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Alle kann man nicht kennen.|supergri|rolleyes

Wollte auch bloss zeigen dass es bis Mitte der 90er hier kaum grosse Auswahl an Angelgerät gab. Da kenne ich kaum ältere "Westruten".

Heute sieht die (Angel-)Welt anders aus. Allerdings ist das Meer gar nicht meins . . .#h#h#h


----------



## AWebber (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag mal Jürgen wie findest du die 7teilige Germina "Bolo" in 5,40 Meter?|rolleyes#h


Heiß zwar net Jürgen, aber ich hab so eine und setze sie ab und zu sogar noch ein - fürs Stippen am See, wenn ne reine Stippe zu kurz ist oder mal an der Elbe ...

Würde gern die Ringe tauschen, aber für den ersten find ich einfach keinen passenden im entsprechenden Durchmesser ...


AWebber


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Nee solche Plasteringe mit Keramikeinlage zum aufkleben gibts auch nicht mehr.

Da musste welche nach Art der neuen Bolo selbst binden.#6


----------



## kati48268 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste zufällig auch noch "Raketenposen", die du nicht mehr brauchst?



Noch eine hab!
:q:q:q
Sogar mit der passenden, original Bleiolive.
Aber nie nie nie würd ich die weg tun.
Hab sie auch schon lange net mehr zum Fischen benutzt; wenn das gute Teil mir mal flöten geht...
Wieso legen die Deppen von Cormoran die nich noch mal neu auf??? #c

Sollte nun irgendwer hier mitlesen, tatsächlich noch eine haben und sie Tinca verticken wollen, ich biete immer 1€ mehr als er. 

Holger war ein irre guter Autor und klasse Bastler!
Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass er heute auf 'nem Campingplatz in Belgien lebt, sich irgendwie mit Vögeln (Substantiv) beschäftigt, und das Leben genießt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Noch eine hab!
> :q:q:q
> Sogar mit der passenden, original Bleiolive.
> Aber nie nie nie würd ich die weg tun.
> ...




Dann sind wir schon bei 1,50€. Ich lege immer 50 Cent drauf.:m




kati48268 schrieb:


> Holger war ein irre guter Autor und klasse Bastler!
> Hab mal irgendwo gelesen,* dass er heute auf 'nem Campingplatz in Belgien lebt, sich irgendwie mit Vögeln (Substantiv) beschäftigt, und das Leben genießt.*



Ist schon klar:m . .das Vögeln.

Er beschäftigt sich also mit dem Vögeln. Das ist was für Honey . . . .#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Noch eine hab!
> :q:q:q
> Sogar mit der passenden, original Bleiolive.
> Aber nie nie nie würd ich die weg tun.
> ...


 


In Ordnung,ist deine.:m
Tinca hat 93€ geboten,den Rest kannst du ja selbst ausrechnen.Schicke auch frei Haus.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

...so komme ich ja nie dazu, die Dezemberwahl einzustellen, wenn immer dann, wenn ich anfangen will, irgendjemand rumferkelt...:m


kati48268 schrieb:


> Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass er heute auf 'nem Campingplatz in Belgien lebt, sich irgendwie mit Vögeln (Substantiv) beschäftigt, und das Leben genießt.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Mädels,... Die Vögel, die Geier, das Federvieh...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substantiv
#d


----------



## HerrSchleie (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Natürlich kennt man die Ruten, persönlich beim Holger gekauft.
Leider seinerzeit wegen Geldmangel wieder Verkauft.....
dumm dumm dumm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leider....
Würde die Ruten direkt wieder kaufen....

Raketen Posen na klar , weis sogar den Hersteller..... er macht leider schon seit Jahren keine mehr....


----------



## HerrSchleie (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

jo, kenn ich


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



HerrSchleie schrieb:


> Natürlich kennt man die Ruten, persönlich beim Holger gekauft.
> Leider seinerzeit wegen Geldmangel wieder Verkauft.....
> dumm dumm dumm
> 
> ...


 

Für welchen Kurs?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für welchen Kurs?




DMark : 2 - Inflation - Mehrwertsteuer = Du gibst einen aus und bist die Dinger los.:m

Wat sagste?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> DMark : 2 - Inflation - Mehrwertsteuer = Du gibst einen aus und bist die Dinger los.:m
> 
> Wat sagste?


 



Könnten wir wenigstens über die Portoübernahme 
reden? :c
Dann bleiben da aber noch die Lagerkosten.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

OK.
Die beiden "Lager" gehen auf mich wenn du den Versand übernimmst.:q:q:q


|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> OK.
> Die beiden "Lager" gehen auf mich *wenn du den Versand übernimmst.:q:q:q*
> 
> 
> |wavey:


 


Hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an,aber leider muß ich noch das Ferienhaus für eine Woche Wolfsbarschangeln bezahlen.
Bleibt also nichts mehr für Porto über.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*

Ne ganze Woche?|bigeyes

Komm - sechs Tage reichen auch.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2011)

*AW: Holger Menne CM Cormoran 2,25 LBS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne ganze Woche?|bigeyes
> 
> Komm -* sechs* Tage reichen auch.:m


 


Gebucht ist gebucht.:m


----------

